# تصميم طائرة شراعية بسيطة



## muntadher alnoory (24 يوليو 2013)

شباب احتاج مساعدة في التصميم


----------



## اسماعيل ابو بلال (24 يوليو 2013)

ان شاء الله تجد مرادك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (31 أغسطس 2013)

*بارك الله بكم و نطمع بالمزيد*

بارك الله بكم اخوتي الموضوع هام و مميز نشكركم سلفا ونرجو الاهتمام به اكثر من اهل الخبرة


----------

